# Anyone EVER Seen This?



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Do you know the name of the disease that the vet suspects?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Is it icytho something? Char's Rachel has a mild case.

*ichthyosis*


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*THIS IS REPLY I GOT FROM HERE A LITTLE WHILE AGO. I KNOW SHE WILL APPRECIATE ANY AND ALL INFORMATION SHE CAN GET. AFTER LOSING 2 OR HER 3 DOGS TO PROHEART6 SHE STARTED UP THE SITE www.theptguardian.com SO PEOPLE CULD GET INFO ON PROHEART6 AND OTHER DRUGS AND MEDS FOR DOGS, AND AGIFT SHOP SHE SET UP THAT HAS ITEMS TO BE GIVEN TO GIEVING PET OWNERS. A CERTAIN PERCENTAGE OF EACH SALE GOES TO ONE OF THREE CHARITIES, ONE BEING MEISHA'S HOPE AT MORRIS ANIMAL FOUNDATION WHICH IS DOING RESEARCH ON AIHA, WHICH KILLED HER TASAH (BROUGHT ON BY PROHEART6)*

We've got the special shampoo. He even said we can try Selsan Blue (sp). My friend Mary is a vet tech, and she's holistic all the way. She's going to give me her herbal remedy and also check with her vet tomorrow. We just don't have what I am sure is going to be thousands of dollars for her to be treated for this at CSU. But she will be treated. Heck, it cost $800 just for two vet appointments to check her blood work and do the skin biopsy and get her thyroid medication.
Thanks for checking and letting me know what you find out. I know the spelling's wrong, but my vet said it "looks like" ichthyosis, which is found usually at birth in goldens. I told my vet tech friend, Mary, and she knew what it was. I'm going to Google it now.

*I KNOW JEAN AND HER BOYFRIEND WILL DO WHATEVER IT TAKES. SHE HAD ALL 3 OF HER DOGS REACT TO PROHEART6 AND LOST 2 OF THEM --WITH HUGE VET BILLS AND THE 3RD IS STILL ON MEDS 6 YEARS LATER AND FREQUENT TRIPS TO VET. HER DOGS ARE "HER KIDS" AND NOW FEELS THE SAME ABOUT AUTUMN.*


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Maybe nonepidermolytic ichthyosis - specific to Goldens?


----------



## bailsmom (Dec 1, 2008)

my boyfriends older dog had that, she is just starting to get better now. it's been a few months but she was just itchy and the vet said to give her benadryl.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

We had a puppy with that. The owners took her to a Vet dermatologist and they've worked her through it.

Amazingly with a change of diet, addition of some supplements, humidifiers in the home, it's about 99% under control now.


----------

